# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  کارنامه سبز**کمک

## gezero

سلام بچه ها
من متاسفانه بدون تحقیق درست حسابی فقط با شنیدن اسم دانشگاه شهید بهشتی اون رو به ایران اولویت دادم.کاردرمانی انتخاب رشته کردم و هرکدوم اول زده باشم همونو قبول میشم.ولی الان فهمیدم دانشکده توانبخشی ایران بهتر از بهشتی هست.
امیدی به کارنامه سبز هست؟اصلا چطوریه کی میاد؟کسی تجربه داشته؟

----------


## Mojgan*M

سلام
این سوال منم بود یکی از کاربرا راهنماییم کرد این سایتا رو داد
http://konkur.in/33426/%DA%A9%D8%A7%...%B4%D8%AF.html
و
http://www.heyvagroup.com/showhelp/3...%B1%D8%AF.html
فک کنم کامل باشن موفق باشین : )

----------


## Dr.Moein

سوال منم هست

----------


## dorsa20

والا یکی از بچه های سایت میگفت تا قبل اینکه ثبتنام کنید میتونید برید تغییرش بدید اما من فکر میکنم خیلی مکافات داره و بعید!

----------

